# Horse Pictures Iof You & your Horse



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would like one edited but Me e-mail is stuffed and I don't have face book and your photography page is blocked on my laptop (school laptop) Do you mind if I just post them her on this thread? If so, Could you PM me please  
thanx


----------



## MarleyandEllie (Oct 30, 2010)

I would love to have a picture of me and my horse edited!!! I can send it to your e-mail. Would you like anything in particular?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you charge for the editing or is it free?


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> I would like one edited but Me e-mail is stuffed and I don't have face book and your photography page is blocked on my laptop (school laptop) Do you mind if I just post them her on this thread? If so, Could you PM me please
> thanx


Yes you can post them on here no problem and I will get them and edit and repost here or I can email to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Do you charge for the editing or is it free?


Editing is free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok this is Tess. Our show colours are Aqua blue, navy and silver but Aqua blue is ok if you don't want to do the other colurs. You don't have to do them all if you don't want to, I just simply couldn't choose which one I like the most lol.
Thank you


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

Jessica Clapper's Photos | Facebook


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*PintoTess Photo Edit*



PintoTess said:


> Ok this is Tess. Our show colours are Aqua blue, navy and silver but Aqua blue is ok if you don't want to do the other colurs. You don't have to do them all if you don't want to, I just simply couldn't choose which one I like the most lol.
> Thank you


 
Here is your edited photo, one more on the way shortly.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow thank you so much! I love it!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love one, can you do one of my 7-yr old off-track thoroughbred Molly's Cat (Molly)? She's a dressage horse, here's some pics of her you can use. My name's Sage if you wanted to incorporate that 

AAA Molly pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I wish I lived closer to you...but it takes me almost 4 hours to get to Madison. I usually go down for the Midwest Horse Fair though lol.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I would love one, can you do one of my 7-yr old off-track thoroughbred Molly's Cat (Molly)? She's a dressage horse, here's some pics of her you can use. My name's Sage if you wanted to incorporate that
> Ë
> AAA Molly pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket


I will get working on your photos sorry I got super busy and haven't time to check the site ill have them back to you in a couple days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I wish I lived closer to you...but it takes me almost 4 hours to get to Madison. I usually go down for the Midwest Horse Fair though lol.


I will be at Midwest doing pictures for some other clients of mine, if you will be there with a horse and want something done I am sure that we can work something out. Where do you live?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Edit photo's*

SAGE, I have your pictures of Molly I will start editing them, where do you want me to put them when I am done? I can post them back on here or I can post them on your facebook page if you have one. Just let me know where you and them and I will put them up as soon as I am done. You have a great looking horse there.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Sage & Molly*



equiniphile said:


> i would love one, can you do one of my 7-yr old off-track thoroughbred molly's cat (molly)? She's a dressage horse, here's some pics of her you can use. My name's sage if you wanted to incorporate that
> 
> aaa molly pictures by equiniphile - photobucket


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you so much, those are spectacular!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

jesredneck98 said:


> I will be at Midwest doing pictures for some other clients of mine, if you will be there with a horse and want something done I am sure that we can work something out. Where do you live?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shawano, WI...I'm not bring my horse down with me though. Could you edit some pics for me? You can do what ever you'd like with them. And post them back on here


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am about 25 minutes from Lake Geneva. Let me know if you are interested in setting something up. It sounds like fun!


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

Grayshell38, Yes I would love to get together if you would be available to have pictures done with you and your horse or horse's. If you could email me directly at [email protected], or on facebook at Rebel J Photography and give me more details about where you are and how many horses and what not I would love to set something up. The sooner the better if possible. 

Thank you 
Jessica


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

xxEventerxx & theroughtrider, I will get your pictures done and put them right back up!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Ok this is Tess. Our show colours are Aqua blue, navy and silver but Aqua blue is ok if you don't want to do the other colurs. You don't have to do them all if you don't want to, I just simply couldn't choose which one I like the most lol.
> Thank you


 
Nice looking horse.

Is she a pony or small horse?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks! Tess is a pony still. 13.3 1/2 hh


----------



## WoodvillePark (Jan 12, 2011)

Would I be able to gets you to edit these just what ever you think will look the best. My name is Lani and my ponies name is Archie or Woodville Park Jeremy Fisher. Thank You.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i would love one !!! here is POCKET her colour is Purple!!!
(and my name is Caitlin)


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

XXEventerXX here are your photo edits.
























If you want something else done let me know.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Greyshell38*

GREYSHELL38. Hoping that you see this as I accidentally deleted you email from the other day, so I need your barn address again please. Also wanted to know how you were with the weather its supposed to be sunny and about 20 degrees out. If that's to cold and you want to reschedule just let me know and we can pick a different day other than Wednesday. 262 348 6293 or [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

WoodvillePark said:


> Would I be able to gets you to edit these just what ever you think will look the best. My name is Lani and my ponies name is Archie or Woodville Park Jeremy Fisher. Thank You.


Yes I will edit these photos right away, will have them done and back up this weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Caitlian your photo's*



Caitlinpalomino said:


> i would love one !!! here is POCKET her colour is Purple!!!
> (and my name is Caitlin)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

MarleyandEllie said:


> I would love to have a picture of me and my horse edited!!! I can send it to your e-mail. Would you like anything in particular?


Send anything that you would like doesn't matter to my maybe your favorites.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wooooooow i love it thankyou so much they look awesome!!! if you ever get bored i would love another one from my barn!! ;p


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Photo Edits*



Caitlinpalomino said:


> wooooooow i love it thankyou so much they look awesome!!! if you ever get bored i would love another one from my barn!! ;p


 
Caitlin,
I would love to do something from your barn. Do you just want me to pick them or do you want to send me some. Doesn't matter.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Photo Edits*



woodvillepark said:


> would i be able to gets you to edit these just what ever you think will look the best. My name is lani and my ponies name is archie or woodville park jeremy fisher. Thank you.


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

wow these are just stunning would you do one for me? my name is Alexis and my horse is Big boy...... what do you use to make these?????

Login | Facebook (hopfuly you can open it)

Here is some pictures of him (just pick what you like best lol)

Login | Facebook
and here are the newest. i have alot of pictures of horses but my horse has curly hair hard to miss XD
......here is one of me and big


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Photo Edits*



lexypoohhorton said:


> wow these are just stunning would you do one for me? my name is Alexis and my horse is Big boy...... what do you use to make these?????
> 
> Login | Facebook (hopfuly you can open it)
> 
> ...


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

jesredneck98 said:


> lexypoohhorton said:
> 
> 
> > wow these are just stunning would you do one for me? my name is Alexis and my horse is Big boy...... what do you use to make these?????
> ...


----------



## NewForestNay (Jan 22, 2011)

So major picture overload is due... sorry! I realise you don't need or possibly want this many but some of my photos are quite interesting, I think, (?) and I think you may enjoy working with them?
You are quite truly amazing at editing, only wish I was in America to have you photograph us!

The first photo is my neice, Evie (Evie Marie), with my new forest, Freddy. (Lucky Lane Freddy).
The second photo is a photo of Freddy and I (Naomi, Nay)
The third, fourth and fifth photos are of my sister (Tasha) and her gypsy cob, Katie. (You may well know of her grand sire, the Lion King.)
The sixth photo is me riding Freddy for the first time.
And the seventh is Evie riding Fred, with my sister leading.

Use all, some or none! I do not mind 

Many thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Feel free to do one of Zorro in my barn


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*photo edits*



NewForestNay said:


> So major picture overload is due... sorry! I realise you don't need or possibly want this many but some of my photos are quite interesting, I think, (?) and I think you may enjoy working with them?
> You are quite truly amazing at editing, only wish I was in America to have you photograph us!
> 
> The first photo is my neice, Evie (Evie Marie), with my new forest, Freddy. (Lucky Lane Freddy).
> ...


I will get them done today and up early tomorrow morning. Thanks for sending them.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Photo edits*


----------



## NewForestNay (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you so much, they're lovely! Just what I wanted 
Can't wait to see the rest! 
Really appreciate it


----------

